# Facebook is ruinng my relationship



## AKK (Dec 8, 2011)

My wife and myself, before we met had a very serious relationship with someone else which lasted for nearly 2 years and for some reason they were not able to marry. She says she is over it now.

We have been married for a few months. My wife does not know computer so I thought her and made a profile of hers on facebook. She used to visit it often and spend most of her day on facebook. Last week changed the password (I know the new password) and activated the facebook on a mobile, she hasn’t got a mobile, when I asked she said she was playing around with facebook and accidentally did that. Last week, she went to see her mother (for past 5 days she is at her mother's) and today when I opened her profile I saw a new friend, she had last night sent him an invite and that guy had sent her a couple of messages saying that pls listen to me. When I asked her on the phone she said she had not sent any invite and does not know any one by that name. I agreed and now after 2 hours I have opened my wife’s profile that friend is gone and also is missing the profile of that man from the facebook. This new friends name is the same as her old boyfriend. I do not know if he his the same guy or someone else…..
What do I make of this?

Please help as I love my wife a lot and do not want to ruin my marriage.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

He's the same guy.

You confronted too soon, and they likely taken the contact underground.

You day she doesn't have a mobile, but is using fb from a mobile. What's up wth that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

You should have keep it and investigate further.
Now it is hidden.

Are you in an unhappy marriage.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Dude you should have kept quiet until you were able to find out more

If she was still using Facebook to communicate with this guy you would have eventually gotten hard evidence of an affair.
Now she's taken it underground and evidence will be hard to come by.

Your wife probably has another phone she is using to communicate with her ex that's why she's activated the mobile Facebook.

You need to start digging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree with others. I thought something was going on when my wife changed her password, i didn't say a thing for a couple weeks. Because i spent too much time on here, i jumped the gun and installed a keylogger immediately on the pc. Because i wanted to find "proof" before i questioned her. I found NOTHING!!! Which was a good thing. When i finally asked her about the account, she told me she changed all her accounts (yahoo, netflix, fb) to the same thing to make it easier for her to login. Only thing i can say now is install a keylogger, it won't help though if she is talking to him through the cell though. Where does she text/talk to him at? The car, at work. Put a VAR in her car, under the seat.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Facebook..........


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Oh Facebook..........


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::lol::lol::lol::lol::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'm sure the visual sucks wounded but how is what you did a bad thing?

You caught her red handed, isn't that better than never knowing or never having certainty?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Facebook doesn't cause cheating...people cause cheating.

I have had Facebook since it started and I've never dated anyone from it, never added people I don't know, never used it to cheat on anyone.

Your MATE is ruining your relationship. Not Facebook.


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think you should waste your time digging truth always comes out. If you dig two things will happen either you find out shes cheating which will end things on the spot or you find nothing which would raise her or you to question your relationship on trust. Because obviously there is none there if your doubting her.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Oh Facebook..........


LOL. Awesome. :lol:

Boy that site sure causes a lot of needless drama, doesn't it? 

It's not THE reason people cheat, but it's a nice tool to get them started in that direction too many times. 

Silliness.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

One doesn't need to have a Facebook.
It's not like you sign up at birth lollll

Stop going to FB and it simply wn't exist. My hubs doesn't have one..he has no interest. barely uses the computer all together.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I have had Facebook since it started and I've never dated anyone from it.


Wait, what?!?!?! 

You have Facebook and have never cheated. Please, for the love of all that is holy, you must share your secret!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, my friends are either relatives, females or gay. :rofl:

That, and, I simply don't want to cheat.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What facebook, and other social media, sites do is make it easier to cheat. 

We can meet more people then ever before without even leaving our home. Your spouse can think that you just busy on the computer and all the while you are building new relationships.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Investigate the possiblity that you are getting ripped off here. She may or may not be betraying you, but you diserve the truth. So protect your self by quitely do your own investigation.

If you ask her and she is cheating, she will lie. By definition cheaters are liers. If she is being honest and loyal then there should be no secrets and there for no reason for her to be upset in caring and protecting your marriage. remember there are no secrets ina marriage and privacy is shuting the door when you're takinga dumb. 
If your wife gets upset b/c you are invading her privacy, then you have a very problematic marriage already. And suspecting that your wife is having an affair or the start of an emotional affair would not be that far off. 

So protect your marrige investigate and protect your marriage, if your lucky you may catch it in time before you get the "Ilove you but I'm not in love with you" line.

I suggest you take a good look at all the red flags that may be popping up. Then depndiing on the amount and what type of flags you can find the tools that work best.


----------

